# Is 1000mg a day TOO much magnesium???



## beach (May 12, 2000)

This past week I took 1000mg of magnesium and it helped sooooo much. Usually I would take only 500 mg....is 1000mg too much to take everyday? Or should i do somewhere in the middle?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would back off to 750 or 800 as 1000mgs is the limit FROM ALL SOURCES and you do get dietary magnesium.K.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 18, 2002)

what brand of magnesium would you recommend and what would be a good dosage to start with?


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I've used GNC and Nature Made brands of magnesium oxide. Some people have found magnesium citrate to work better for them. I would start with 250 to 400mg. Anything over 400mg I would check with your doc. It took a while for it to start working for me because it's not a quick fix like a laxative. It's a daily regime and if I miss one day of taking it, my stools are back to being hard and difficult to pass.


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

Although this page discusses headaches, it has info on magnesium dosing: ttp://www.headachepainfree.com/magnesium_supplementation2.htm


----------

